# General Discussion > Opinions >  The Races of Europe vs. The Phenotypes of Europe

## Veritator

Which term is more appropriate for differentiating the various appearances of ethnic European natives: Race or Phenotype?

Is it appropriate to talk of the races of Europe, while the term race is also used to distinguish Europeans from people of African and Asiatic origins?

Or are you rather of the opinion that the term race is better suited for general categorizations of people's appearances, and the term phenotype ought to be used to differentiate the appearances within these categories?

Which is your preference: European races vs. European phenotypes?

----------


## Nobody1

There is no such thing as a "European race" there is only the Caucasoid race and its sub-races;
So Caucasoid sub-races is the correct term;

----------


## Sennevini

Come on, please stop with these race threads.

----------


## adamo

How about we just call this thread the races of narnia versus your daddy,shyeah, much appropriate

----------


## Salento

Call it “European Ethnic Phenotypes”. IMO it sound a bit Less Racists, but not that much.

----------


## apie3000

Does mainstream science even support the actual existence of distinct races? I'm just going to go with phenotypes.

----------


## don_joe

I don't even understand why the term racism is used so often in Europe when talking about for example Germans hating Turks. Or Swiss hating Yugos or Kosovars. Where do they see racism here?

----------


## Salento

> I don't even understand why the term racism is used so often in Europe when talking about for example Germans hating Turks. Or Swiss hating Yugos or Kosovars. Where do they see racism here?


If you can’t see, get glasses.

----------


## don_joe

> If you can’t see, get glasses.


You missed the point or I wasn't clear enough. Racism is a word often used to describe such a situation. And what is wrong here? They are not of different races. Right? Chauvinism or nationalism or discrimination would be more correct. Calling it racism is completely wrong. Can I pass the glasses now?

----------


## Salento

> You missed the point or I wasn't clear enough. Racism is a word often used to describe such a situation. And what is wrong here? They are not of different races. Right? Chauvinism or nationalism or discrimination would be more correct. Calling it racism is completely wrong. Can I pass the glasses now?


Perception is Key.
You clearly stated: “Germans ‘hating’ Turks. Or Swiss ‘hating’ Yugos or Kosovars.” 
In an historical and contemporary context the word “Hate” used to classify ethnic groups or entire segments of population, is a synonymous of Racism.

----------


## don_joe

> Perception is Key.
> You clearly stated: “Germans ‘hating’ Turks. Or Swiss ‘hating’ Yugos or Kosovars.” 
> In an historical and contemporary context the word “Hate” used to classify ethnic groups or entire segments of population, is a synonymous of Racism.


That's exactly what I wrote - word "racism" is being used. I refer only to the semantics respectively to the definition. I find it not appropriate since we're not talking about different races. Firstly, term "race" can not be used for humans. Secondly, Turks, Germans, Swiss, Yugos and Kosovars are definitely not of different races. So although we are used to this expression, it's a bit controversial, isn't it?

Hate is not good. I only made these examples to point out how a wrong and absurd term is being used. You can assert what you want, this term is even official. But if you really think about the meaning...

----------


## athos

Hi,

I’m somewhat new to all of this. In my opinion there is nothing wrong with discussing European phenotypes.

I did have an ancestory test and am still doing research on my possible early origins even though I am of 100% greek descent. With regard to Greece there are many types of phenotypes and this is of great interest to me. My greek cousins span in phenotype from olive skin with dark hair to lighter skinned and brown or blond hair.

Check out Dienekes Pontikos on the web. I know of two works entitled “Female Faces of Mediterranean Race” and “Twelve faces of Caucasoid Race”

Hope this helps

----------

